# Entfernen von Zeilen/Spalten aus einer Matrix



## baltazaa (6. Jan 2007)

Hallo und Guten Tag an alle,
ich möchte gern aus einer quadratischen Matrix, 2 Zeilen und 2 Spalten löschen, sodass sie quadratisch bleibt. Dabei ist es wichtig, dass die Dimension der Matrix auch verändert wird, also z.B. _nicht_  einfach nur "0" in den betreffenden Spalten/Zeilen steht.

Z.B.:

0 5 3 5 1
0 0 2 7 7
0 0 0 3 7
0 0 0 0 1
0 0 0 0 0

soll (durch löschen der 5ten u 3ten Spalte/Zeile) werden zu:

0 5 5 
0 0 7  
0 0 0

[wie man am Bsp sieht kommt vereinfachend hinzu, dass es sich jeweils um obere Dreiecksmatrizen handelt...]

Gibt es dafür eine Methode in Java? 

Vielen Dank! 
 

baltazaa


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

In welcher Form hälst du die Daten? Array? List?


----------



## baltazaa (6. Jan 2007)

array


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

Kann man nicht verkleinern. Bleibt nur umkopieren.


----------



## baltazaa (6. Jan 2007)

ok, danke erstmal!

angenommen ich würde es irgendwie in eine List konvertieren, könnte ichs dann verkleinern?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

Eine Liste ist immer genau so groß wie nötig. Entfernst du ein Element wird die Liste kleiner.


----------



## baltazaa (6. Jan 2007)

Also würde das zumindest gehen! 
Leider habe ich noch nie mit Lists gearbeitet...
meinst du ArrayLists oder Lists?

danke


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2007)

ArrayLists *sind* Lists  :wink:


----------



## baltazaa (6. Jan 2007)

thx.

habs jetzt aber doch mit umkopieren gemacht, auch wenns Jahre gedauert hat!


----------

